# Baby Cocoon Patterns



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Several people have been asking for baby cocoon patterns. I found these free ones listed and there are surely more. It looks as if most of the cocoons are simply large, deep hats. 
http://www.hipknitized.com/2009/10/baby-stork-sack-cocoon.html
http://rhythmofthehome.com/archives/winter-2009/newborn-cocoon/
http://mrsmissymuffet.blogspot.com/2010/02/laurel-love-cocoon.html
http://twincitiesknitties.blogspot.com/2009/05/baby-cocoon-knitting-pattern.html
http://********************************/2011/01/picot-knot-sleep-sack.ht


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

Very thoughtful of you to take the time to look these up. Thanks. Some nice patterns that I think will work well.


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

thank you !!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Bernat has two free baby cocoon patterns listed:
http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4858
http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=5098

The last link I posted earlier is missing the last 2 letters off of .html and those last 2 letters are needed. Here's the corrected link:
http://********************************/2011/01/picot-knot-sleep-sack.html

Someone, somewhere on the forum posted a list of sites they had found for baby cocoons. I cannot remember the name of the discussion or I'd give the link to it.

This cocoon pattern is 6.49 but you can download it and save postage:
http://www.anniesattic.com/knitting/detail.html?prod_id=76715&cat_id=1048


----------



## redzinea (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks so much!!


----------



## JUDYMARTIN (Mar 17, 2011)

PERFECT THE TWIN CITIESKNITTIES HAD ONE WITH SHORT ROWS TO MAKE SPACE FOR THE BABYAS HEAD. I HAVE SEEN ONE OF THERE DONE IN A SOFT HEATHERYCAMEL AND IT WAS PRECIOUS


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Here's another free pattern - it's written out on the website, but you can also download a PDF version:

http://chickenstitches.blogspot.com/2010/12/baby-it-is-cold.html


----------

